# Mosquito Eyes



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

What's going on fello anglers. I had to make a return after a little break. I was wondering if anybody has been wading for eyes at Mosquiot this year and if so are they moving to the shallows in any good amounts and if not when do you think they may start moving in consistently. I would like to make it out there this year since I have had very little luck wading out there in the last few years. I am rather new to wading for eyes but i am going to figure them out sooner or later. Thanks in advance for any advice given.


----------



## soda65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks to all the BaBY walleye catchers, I don't think there are to many Walleye left in the lake. When are these so called fisherman going to understand, you can't keep taking 4"- 6"- 10" walleye home by the bucket full and expect good fishing this year, next year, ect. Go out and have some fun, but release the smallies to grow for next year. I have seen guy's take walleye no bigger than a bluegill, fill there buckets up, and act as if they struck gold. " give me a Break ". Until these BABY CATCHERS start releasing these little FISH. MOSQUITO LAKE is DOOMED to
crappy and catfish. MAYBE ?


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

I hate to say it but I know alot of a certain religious fisherman, dont practice catch and release...


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

i think the answer to the problem would be for odnr to perform better or more consistent patrols of the local docks. i think that enough people get busted and pass the word around that they are patrolling a specific area ,checking your catch and issuing citations then this practice would go away just as fast as it started. i totally agree that walleyes under 15-17 should not be legal to keep. it only diminshes the stock because sooner or later the older fish will be caught or dye off and then all you will have is a lake full immature walleyes that will never get a chance to grow due to the so-called anglers that insist on keeping the dinks. i know i rambled a bit but this infuriates me to no end.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

LJACKSON36 said:


> i think the answer to the problem would be for odnr to perform better or more consistent patrols of the local docks. i think that enough people get busted and pass the word around that they are patrolling a specific area ,checking your catch and issuing citations then this practice would go away just as fast as it started. i totally agree that walleyes under 15-17 should not be legal to keep. it only diminshes the stock because sooner or later the older fish will be caught or dye off and then all you will have is a lake full immature walleyes that will never get a chance to grow due to the so-called anglers that insist on keeping the dinks. i know i rambled a bit but this infuriates me to no end.


The reason they dont check your catch at the docks is because they dont care. Mosquito isn't and never will be a trophy lake. It's a put and take lake. It use to bother me too but i've let it go. Nothing i can do to change it. Very seriously, they really dont care. Few years back, you could keep 10. That religious group would put 3 kids and a wife in the boat and keep everybodys limit. Game warden told me it was legal. Said " he's entitled to FEED his family. Thats what they put the fish there for." Argue all you want, it aint gonna change a thing. Most of us have put a "self imposed" size limit on our fish. Join us or keep complaining. I only have control on my boat.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The ODNR stocked over 26 million walleye fry into Mosquito Lake between '03 and '04 alone.

Obviously, this lake is viewed as a 'put and take' lake by the ODNR. If they felt the need to impose a size limit, they would have done so years ago. There are no laws being broke by those that keep what some people refer to as 'undersized walleyes'. If there is no size limit on the lake, then there is no such thing as an 'undersized walleye'. A keeper to you may not be a keeper to someone else.

I can see complaining about people keeping more than their legal limit, but complaining about people keeping smaller fish on a lake with no size limit is pointless.

With the amount of walleyes the ODNR stocks, the lake will always be a numbers lake, not a size lake.


----------



## fiiretiger (Apr 29, 2006)

I have fished this lake for 30 years and have boated some pig walleye there.We have boated fish in the 6-10 lb range on more than 1 occasion but over the past 5 years or so this lake has gone to crap.You don't fish a lake 
3-7 days a week for 30 years and not see a pattern when there is one.I think those of us that have fished here know it, but it is what it is and I have come up with the solution,I fish Erie exclusively.I can assure you , you won't see any 10' inch eyes at the docks there.


----------



## soda65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Way to go Firetiger, Remember when Mosquito was the walleye capital. Well no more, As for haveing to feed your family, "BULL", These guy's are just greedy meat hungry Jerks. We pay for the right to have good fishing , and we all must respect to preserve this sport. And NO, the lakes are not stocked with the intent to feed your family. These are not the day's of the great Depression. Need FOOD sell your boat and Tackel. leave the sport to the FISHERMAN.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Well as for feeding the family I dont agree with that, as to the certain group of people I am refering to they are farmers and they do the same thing when it comes to deer hunting..Instead of passing up on a yearling they shoot it just because they can..I believe they have a right to be out there but they need to show some restraint..


----------



## nforcer1973 (May 9, 2006)

keep all the amish off the lake then you'll have good fishing again. you ever seen them throw anything back? you got a 12' boat and four or five people in it keeping everything and anything they catch.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

lol..i wasnt going to name them but i guess nforcer did..no i've never seen them throw anything back. They should go to a minimim size like milton and berlin..I caught probably 2 dozen eyes at milton that were under 15 this year


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

I would have to agree wih several of you that have responded to my post. It is fine that my question that i asked about wading for walleyes did not get answered. It seems that it prompted a whole other topic that has several veiws. Soda, i would agree with you that it is "bull" for one to say that somebody has the right to feed there family. Especially when they are a ODNR officer. What about the tax dollars that we all pay that helps to put those walleyes in the lakes. Yes TWD they should impose a size limit on the lake, put and take lake or not. But if they dont have somebody patrol the docks then it is not going to do any good unless we were to police our own and you know I as do, that may be the last thing that we need is vigilante anglers on the docks, eventually somebody will end up with a piece of hot lead in them because I know a lot of you are packing when you hit the water.


----------



## ramjoe (May 13, 2007)

they want to change the name and take out the mosquito part of it. maybe they should keep mosquito and get rid of lake. Here is one they should consider. Mosquito waste because 1. Its a waste of time. 2. Its a waste of money.3.Its a waste of what was once a great fishery. To all the meat hunters you know who you are just fish on.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow. the lake has no size limit. keep what ever size you want, just dont go over the limit. im sure i live closer to mosquito lake than anyone who has posted. it doesnt bother me anymore if people take small fish(it used to). do you know how i got that monkey off my back? i fish lake erie.

to answer the question. when the leaves fall, the walleye move in. i got this from a kinda reliable source.


----------



## keywest (Jun 11, 2007)

im 66 yrs old . and watched fisheries go dwn hill . firstly ohio is one of the poorest states for hunting or fishing period . look around you , ny , mich ,penn . ever sence dick celeste was in office it went south , he had his cronies on the wildlife board . soon no inland lakes in ohio will be worth a darn , and thats a shame . look at northeastern canada , between the netting and lax limits , its just about a has bend , while northwestern ontario started a slot size , its fishery flourishes , just recently northeastern ontario started it and its fishery is comming bk . you cant take the broad stock out , thier your breeders and the little ones need to grow until the wildlife ppl get complaints etc , the situation will only worsen period .ive watched lake erie fall on its face and come bk to life . our inland lakes areon thier way to fall , unless taken care of with a resourful eye . i musky fish alot , west branch , example , i get checked for this and that a few times , while i watch pleasure boaters scream up and dwn the lake , and nothing is done , why isnt there speed lanes for them , like portage lakes have , i understand they have a right to our waterways etc , but there needs to be some type of regulation , same as fish size to preserve the fishery ...


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

i fished there today from 9-4. it was a beautiful day, except for the fishing. we tried trolling by the sunken bridge for awile but no takers. finally just dropped anchor above the bridge and managed 2 crappie, 3 tiny cats and 2 gills. all were released to be taken by the zipperless ones some other day. btw water level is low, launching was fun


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was a nice day to be out although I wasn't on Mosquito. Just wondering what ramp you used and if you have a bigger boat. I am considering heading out that way soon. Thanks.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Here is just a thought. If the fisheries and the hunting have gotten so bad here in Ohio, why are there so many people coming here from other states to use our resources. I can tell you that I saw just as many license plates from PA and a few from West Virginia in the parking lots at Mosquito as I saw plates from Ohio. Same goes for hunting on state land. I grew up in PA and they dont have the quality of fisheries that we have. If you dont want to watch people keep the small walleye then fish another lake. I dont believe in keeping the small fish but as long as there is not a size limit it is anyones right to keep what they see fit. I would like to see a slot limit on mosquito where you couldnt keep fish between 18 and 22 inches. This would protect the females that the state needs to stock all the walleye and saugeye waters of Ohio. It has not been said but last year all the walleye and saugeye production came out of Mosquito, Berlin, and C.J. Brown. There must be enough large walleye in Mosquito if it is a brood stock lake, or the DNR wouldnt waste there time there in the spring. Just my opinion.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bikenut, I got a chickle out of the "zipperless ones" comment..


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

I was there Sunday morning from 5:00 - 8:00 a.m. wading at the State Park, tried everything I could imagine and not one hit. Caught a couple of perch about 5 inches in length, let the little buggers go. I imagin wtih the small perch being there the bait fish won't be far behind and the eyes should be there soon.

In response to the smaller eyes being caught I myself let them go if they are smaller than 15 inches, but that's just me. I can understand feeding the family that's why I stock up on cat's and crappies, nothing wrong with them. that's just my opinion, good luck out there.


----------



## muggs8 (Nov 29, 2006)

Man, with all this preaching...feels like I'm watching public television on a Sunday morning. 

Thanks to those who responded with actual answers to the original question because I was going to make a similar post to find out if the 'eyes have moved in yet. 

That said, I really only fish Skeeter through the ice and usually do pretty good on crappie and 'eye, with both size and numbers. Sure, it's nothing compared to an Erie creel of 'eyes...but what is? 

Some guys are gonna keep small fish, but to think that the Amish are the sole reason that lake is "garbage" or a "waste" is really quite funny. The ODNR has to stock so many frye for a few reason. 1.) That lake gets pounded by _a lot_ of fishing pressure and 2.) If you can name an inland Ohio lake that will naturally support and allow walleye to naturally produce in huge numbers...tell me which one it is and I'll tell you why it's not.

That said, the lake is a decent place to fish, but I do think any inland lake should have at least a 15" size limit.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think most anglers release the eyes that are under their own keeper limit but you do know that the amish do keep everything they catch..I wasnt bashing them just stating facts..Skeeter should have a 15'' limit like berlin and milton..


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

TWD67 said:


> I think most anglers release the eyes that are under their own keeper limit but you do know that the amish do keep everything they catch..I wasnt bashing them just stating facts..Skeeter should have a 15'' limit like berlin and milton..


Trust me, it ain't just the Amish "limiting out" with cigars on Mosquito. I realize they are guilty of keeping everything but I've seen plenty of good ol' boys heading off the lake bragging about their limit of 'eyes and not a one of them is over 12".


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Muggs8,

I too get tired of the Amish bashing that tends to happen on this site. They aren't the only ones who fish for food and keep prety much whatever thay catch. They are just the easiest target since they don't really blend in.

That said, most Amish fishermen are GOOD FISHERMEN and I think that is part of what hits a nerve for some. 

by the way, they do throw sheep head and other non target fish back on mother Erie.

As for the young deer comment, I've heard more than one "non-amish" country boy say that the lill' ones taste better. 

Yes I've worked closley with Amish contractors, and have close family in "amish-country".


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

i used the ramp at the southeast corner, across the lake from the state park ramps. it was very shallow. i almost had the trailer in deep enough and then the trailer started to rise. it wasn't to bad for my 12' alum wouldn't launch any bigger than a 14' there


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't agree with the statements that Ohio's fishing and hunting are drastically going down hill. On the other hand, I believe they are only getting better! I grew up in Jefferson County, Ohio. My father did as well. When he was growing up he rarely saw a deer! I mean, they were RARE. Due to the ODNR and its reintronduction and management of the deer, we now have an unbelievable hunting opportunity for deer. And not only for deer numbers but SIZE. for instance, within a 1/4 mile of my best friend's property in Bloomingdale, Ohio last year a friend of his shot a 22 point buck! 10 pointers are relatively common there. I lived in West Virginia for about 6 years while in college and I hunted there also during that time. They have more numbers but the average size of the deer was small. 

Another example, look at the Turkey. Just as when my father was a boy, when I grew up I NEVER saw a Turkey. I remember one day my father came home (I was in High School at the time in the mid 80's) and he was so excited because he had seen a wild turkey for the first time in his life. And we spent a ton of time in the woods fishing, hunting, hiking . . . at the least weekly. But now, we have so many Turkey in Southeastern Ohio they cover the putting greens of the golf course my father golfs at! You can see them off the highways while you are driving. Why is this? Again, as a result of the reintroduction and proper management of the Turkey by the ODNR. 

As for fishing, when I was growing up we had to go to WV to trout fish in the spring. Now, we have around 80,000 trout stocked by our state for us to catch. Yeah, their stock trout but I have a lot of fun catching them in the spring and our waters won't hold native trout anyway. Again, thanks to the ODNR. I grew up fishing by Tappan Lake and rarely caught a thing on Tappan except for catfish at that time. Now, as many on this websit post, the lake is a great place to catch Crappie, Saugeye, Bass, etc. 

In my opinion, if there is one government agency that I actually see and experience excelling in their work and performance, it is our ODNR. And, no, I do not work for them or know of anyone who does. I just appreciate what they do and what we have. Could things be better? Of course, they alway can. But at the present time, in my opinion, they are pretty darn good and the horizon looks even better.

If there is only one group where I have seen a decline, it is in rabbits. But I think this may just be due to the fact that I am no longer willing to wade chest high in briars to kick them out like I used to. LOL.

All of this is my opinion and I don't mean to offend anyone. Just my 2 cents! Sorry to everyone for being so long.


----------



## keywest (Jun 11, 2007)

slugo ... first , deer in ohio , yes it was almost extinct , odnr , put a no season until the herd came bk . it use to be .abused .no 2 turkey .. the odnr DIDNT stock turkey , the turkey federation with THIER money did so . we use to have hatcheries , do we now? .all im saying is , unless a fishery is taken care of , it wont last , you cant take the broad stock out period , that is your breeders , you have to set a slot , examples are CANADA ,example , one walleye over (20 inches , or 18 inches )im not sure .the rest of your creel is in the slot.as for the small ones , let them grow , in the long run , the fishery will be better.do you have the outdoor channel? if so watch it on monday nights ,( in fisherman) they PREACH leave the broad stock dont take the babbies , go with in the slot PRESERVE your fishery.or one day you will wake up and say , hm , where did all the fish go .


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

keywest said:


> slugo ... first , deer in ohio , yes it was almost extinct , odnr , put a no season until the herd came bk . it use to be .abused .no 2 turkey .. the odnr DIDNT stock turkey , the turkey federation with THIER money did so . we use to have hatcheries , do we now? .all im saying is , unless a fishery is taken care of , it wont last , you cant take the broad stock out period , that is your breeders , you have to set a slot , examples are CANADA ,example , one walleye over (20 inches , or 18 inches )im not sure .the rest of your creel is in the slot.as for the small ones , let them grow , in the long run , the fishery will be better.do you have the outdoor channel? if so watch it on monday nights ,( in fisherman) they PREACH leave the broad stock dont take the babbies , go with in the slot PRESERVE your fishery.or one day you will wake up and say , hm , where did all the fish go .


I remember Pymy during the 90's. They were over-run with 14" eyes. We kept saying next year they'll be good to go but that never really happened. Year after year we kept sorting thru those short fish to get 6 keepers. What happened there? Some people are still getting some decent fish but the majority of people get skunked. Think a slot limit would have helped there? I hope it at least comes back to be a respectable walleye fishery again. I had great fun fishing that lake even if everything we caught wasn't keeper size. If you like catching fish, fish Mosquito. You dont have to keep them if you like sportfishing. But if they're gut-hooked you may as well take em home or feed the birds of prey there. Just enjoy yourself fishing.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I just believe that decisions such as limits, size limits, etc. are better made by those in the know, i.e. those that have the financial resouces to study various waters with years of biology and scientific training behind them in the area of fish management, rather than those armchair biologists who constantly point the ungrounded and uneducated finger at those experts. Do you honestly believe the Ohio government and its agencies are sitting behind closed doors saying, "Let's see how bad we can make the fishing and hunting here in OHIO?" Has anyone every asked the DNR for their reasons for not have size limits on Mosquito? They have size limits on other inland lakes, so they have made a choice not to impose size limits on Mosquito for a rational reason. Furthermore, how good is the walleye fishing on those other lakes with the size limits?


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

That depends on where you fish Sluggo...I've had good luck at Milton this year and I know alot of other members have to..There has been quite a few times I have released eyes over the 15'' minimum..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was out at mosquito lakes state park this last spring watching them collect eggs from walleye. from what i saw and heard from the rangers the short time i was there. there is not any shortage of keeper size walleye in that lake. i saw several 4 to 5 pounders give up egg and get released right at the boat ramps. when talking to the ranger, he said they had been getting eggs from those size fish all week. as posted eariler, mosquito lake is a stock and take lake. the ODNR has done a fine job, lets ,leave it up to them . 

i too remember when i was a young boy growing up in leavittsburg (early 70's)and my father telling me we had to go to PA to kill a deer(we went every year to clairion, PA)because there will never be any deer in ohio like PA. well as we all know that just isnt true, NOW. ohio has some of the best whitetail hunting in the united states.


----------



## Lokt (Feb 17, 2007)

As ezbite mentioned, there are bazillions of good sized 'eyes at Mosquito and I consider it an excellent 'eye fishery/the best inland 'eye res in the state. I generally do very, very well there. With that being said, I'll qualify my statements by saying it's not a particularly easy fishery. With shad pops down, the fish don't scatter/suspend like they do when shad pops are up, thus putting the kibosh on the easy trolling bite/presentation. This compels one to fish cover. Weeds are fished by some and they catch fish, although the weed bite is generally short lived, (dawn/dusk). What is overlooked are the submerged wood piles. These are crawlin' with 'eyes, big 'eyes, that pretty much go untouched and they are very catchable, (all day long/year around), by those willing to work for them as this type of fishing requires pin point presentation and a willingness to cough up a lure now and then.
Mosquito a has been? No chance. I love the place.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

If I didnt know better I'd say ezbite and I have the same dad..We hunted pa. up by bradford..I havent hunted in pa since 93..I've got at least 1 deer a year from ohio..I've seen quite a few wall hangers down on our property as well..


----------



## nforcer1973 (May 9, 2006)

we all know that mosquito is a good lake for fishing. my only question is, why hasn't some professional fisherman like babe winkleman ever came to the lake and fished? i know someone that mentioned the lake to him over the years. i would love to see him or some other "professional" come and fish mosquito. i have a cousin that works for hunters specialties in iowa, he personaly know's babe, but babe has never come here to fish. i would love to see his or someone else's professional tactics on the lake we all love to fish. 
p.s. my prior post, i like other's were not bashing the amish, but let's all do our part in throwing back the little one's!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Why would he drive a bazillion miles to catch 12" walleyes?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I remember back in the mid -70s guys at work calling Mosquito the " dead sea ". I was working at ITT Grinell in Warren on afternoon shift 4:30 pm till 1 am. My fishing partner worked at Wean Engineering on the same shift. We fished almost every day 7am till 2 pm. Most days we did rather well. When the guys at work asked " catch any today " the usual answer was as few as 20 to as many 100 +. 

It got back to me that the guys assumed I was telling fish " tails ". They KNEW nobody was catching fish at Mosquito and especially not those numbers. This went against my grain and I borrowed my friends picture album as at the time I never took picures.

Took it to work and waited until lunch break. Went up to the doubters handed it too them and said " when you get done gawking you all can offer an apology to me for calling me a liar. " At the end of break they all wanted to go fishing with me some time.

Moral of the story is that 10&#37; of the fishermen catch 90 % of the fish. Human nature being what it is that figure will probably never change. Your success at any lake will be directly proportional to the time spent upon it. It will also be directly proportional to your willingness to learn. Most non-fishermen believe fishing requires no skill. A quotation would be " big deal you stick bait on a hook and throw it in the water. " Unfortunately a lot of fishermen go about it that way.

Do not blame , the ODNR , the amish , the alignment of the heavenly bodies , or ad infinitum on not catching fish. The day you ask yourself " what am I doing wrong ? " that is the day you will start to become a better fisherman. The reason I love fishing so much is it is always a work in progress. If it were as easy as some believe I doubt that it would have held my interest for my entire life.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Just for the record as far as the amish are concerned,not all of them keep everything,I personally fish with them from time to time having been born and raised amish,its been many years since I left the culture, I still fish with my youngest bother and brother in law sometimes and they throw back 13,14 inch eyes,I do have to agree that the majority dont, I also deer hunt with them and often dont like what I see there and voice my opinion. what everyone has to understand is the (waste not want not) mentality that these people have,they practice being thrifty and want to see something for their efforts when the go out on the water or in the field, Iam not defending them,I agree with most of whats said on here, just trying to get everyone to see the mindset they live by,the best thing we can do is report them if we see them breaking the laws and lead by example in the area of putting back for the next generation.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think thats why they should introduce a minimum size or even a slot limit..I know lots of non amish that keep the little cigars too..As for papaperch, nobody is blaming anybody for not catching fish, its the size of the fish..Maybe they should introduce reduced creel limits too..Who knows the answer..Plus I think alot of us are venting too..


----------



## Unclelouie (Oct 7, 2006)

Five Years ago at Mosquito I was Checked For an Ohio License and I was among four other Boaters, 2 were Amish. One other guy and myself were asked to show our license but the Amish were not approached. Are the Amish allowed to fish without a license ? This has been my biggest gripe for years.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

been alot said on this post .what I get from it is a size limet is needed through out ohio . atwood etc . would not hurt anybody.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

No the amish are required to be licensed and follow the same laws that the rest of us follow unclelouie,


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Are they required to wear 'hunter orange' like the rest of us? I've seen some with straw hats in the deerwoods and a very thin "ribbon of orange fabric" around the hat band. The hunting regs I read would not condone that rig. I've heard it's not proper in their religion to wear gaudy, bright, clothes. Maybe they are exempted?? Not bashing, just curious...


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I haven't been online in a while, been too busy, but here's my 2 cents on the straw hats.

They're hard working, some are great craftsman and probably add zero to the violent crime rate in this country. 

The only problem I have is our difference of opinion when it comes to the natural resources that we all enjoy and share. I believe they're limited, fragile and can only withstand so much pressure from overharvest, pollution and nonnatve species etc.

They seem to have a "Locust Mentality". If the walleye fishing on Mosquito gets real hot, I don't feel the need to cram my wife and five kids (if I had five) in the boat just so I can keep 36 walleye. Also, do it seven days a week with all my neighbors until the fishing suddenly gets bad for some strange reason.

I've seen the same thing when it comes to deer hunting. If they find an area with a decent population of deer, you'll start seeing the stretch vans parked near by. Next comes the 30 man + another 30 women and children deer drives. This goes on day after day until every last tag is filled or they feel the deer in the area are now completely exterminated. They then move to another area start up again there. Thus the "Locust Mentality".

Well thats my 2...... maybe 10 cents worth.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Well TMK thats probably 10 cents at least.lol and I'm sure you have ruffled some feathers as well..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TWD67 said:


> Well TMK thats probably 10 cents at least.lol


HAHAHAHA!!! at least 10 cents! but i have seen that with my own eyes at mosquito lakes game refuge hunting area. i had a stand up in the corner of a of a wood line on the edge of a field just south of rt. 87, on opening day morning and here come the vans, and looked like 30 people got out. they drove the entire area. east to west. i figured "ok there gone". nope a few hours later here they come again. west to east. let me tell you there were some deer killed by them....i bet they shot 50 times.(their guns WERE NOT plugged) needless to say i gave up before lunch time that day. but, it is public hunting and they have every right to be there as much as me. it was just very hard for me accept because they ruined my day. i just like to know why they need to drive on opening day???with that many people. the deer they killed didnt stand much of a FAIR chance.


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

I Live In Wv, I Get To Travel To Mosquito Maybe 5-8 Times A Year. Every Time Im There, I See Hordes Of Amish And Just Sit And Wonder ,,,, Just Think When Im Not Here How Often They Are Here. In The Area I Live, They Tend To Roadhunt Alot. Ive Seen The Long White Vans.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

My previous post # 36 on this subject was a complete waste. Please will one of the mods take it out. No one has understood what I was trying to say. 

Why pay attention to facts and true stories ? Let bias and prejudices be the only reason for failure, *SIGH*


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just the opposite Perch Pounder! #36 is one of the better posts Ive read in awhile. Its the main thing that keeps me on the water. To go out and not get any fish out of Skeeter or any other Ohio lake is frustating!!!!!!!! The more I got skunked the more I wanted to learn. Still after 25 years of fishing I still learn something every time Im out. As far as the Amish keeping under size fish, Its the Rangers job! If you see something wrong tell him. Im just glad to hear theyre not gettin over-size ones. Ill c&r those after I get them!:B :T


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

I just witnessed a pig of a walleye get caught the other nite on skeeter. Was at the causeway doin some crappie fishin (dont waste ur time ) and the fella next to me caught it on a bobber and minnie. Id say 26 inches 6lbs which is a pig for skeeter! So I have no problem with guys takin the cigar walleye, with less competition for food the bigger ones just get bigger.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

papaperch:


> The day you ask yourself " what am I doing wrong ? " that is the day you will start to become a better fisherman. The reason I love fishing so much is it is always a work in progress. If it were as easy as some believe I doubt that it would have held my interest for my entire life.


Amen. I've often had thoughts that parallel the above to a T.

Fishing is a wonderful journey, a great education. It centers me and reminds me to slow down and find a more natural pace. If you approach fishing with the same hectic pace that we all tend to keep in our work lives, you will usually catch nothing. It is game of changing tactics and often a game of cunning.

Great post.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

AMEN, BROTHER(s)!!!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

ezbite said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! at least 10 cents! but i have seen that with my own eyes at mosquito lakes game refuge hunting area. i had a stand up in the corner of a of a wood line on the edge of a field just south of rt. 87, on opening day morning and here come the vans, and looked like 30 people got out. they drove the entire area. east to west. i figured "ok there gone". nope a few hours later here they come again. west to east. let me tell you there were some deer killed by them....i bet they shot 50 times.(their guns WERE NOT plugged) needless to say i gave up before lunch time that day. but, it is public hunting and they have every right to be there as much as me. it was just very hard for me accept because they ruined my day. i just like to know why they need to drive on opening day???with that many people. the deer they killed didnt stand much of a FAIR chance.


They Dont just do it on public land!!!!!!!!! I have been scared for my life out in the woods in which I am the only on aloud to hunt. I certainly did not have the guts to go up to them and tell them either.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

JIG said:


> Just the opposite Perch Pounder! #36 is one of the better posts Ive read in awhile. T


Perch, I have to agree with Jig on this one. I used to work for the DOW in fisheries. We used to hear B$%^^in' from every fisherman we ran into. One night a local bass org. followed us while we ran our transects for nighttime electrofishing. They and I could not believe the fish we were rolling. Definetly shut them up about lack of fish in the lake. I have always tried to go back in those same areas to get those fish. With very little luck. It's not that there are no fish. I just haven't figured them out. Makes catching a few good one's all that much more rewarding though. If it were easy, the lakes would be empty. Just my opinion. Good luck to all this fall.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I just have to reiterate what I think ezbite said earlier. If you want to see what kind of walleye are in Mosquito, then stop by the launch ramp when the DNR is doing their spring egg collection, or pull up to one of the nets while they are running them, just ask and they will let you sit in and see what they have caught. I think that a lot of us would be pleasantly surprised by what we would see. I also have found out that the walleye that were stocked this year did very well, and that the DNR saw a lot of nice walleye 16 to 18 inches when they shocked there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

I haven't been out in a while, but I would say this year was easily the best year I've ever had on mosquito. Spring and summer atleast. There's nothin wrong with the lake.


----------

